# how to get your tv to use 24 hz refresh rate or interlace mode for any resolution



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Note: I did this on an 19 inch insignia lcd 720p tv using hdmi. I used windows 7 and nvidia graphics card. This should work with other cards and OSes if you override the edid. It should work on other tvs if digital input is used.



What i did was created a custom resolution. I then set the timings to manual and changed the active pixels and the framebuffer to resolution I wanted. I then set the total pixels on the vertical side to 1081. I then set the refresh rate to 24 and it works,

I also got my tv to handle 720i with this method.

I even got my tv to use 400x300 at 24 hz. 400x300 is the lowest I been able to get my video card to output without bsoding.

edit:

I got my tv to use 320x200p at 24 hz!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

but you got not HD but SD resolution ... while everyone would like to get more pixels, higher refresh rate, deep colors ... 4K, 8K
I think it's time to recycle your small 19" TV


----------

